# Battery next to gas can???



## Eddie Bait (May 14, 2012)

I just purchased a 1972 14' Smoker Craft Aluminum boat w/ the basic 3 bench seats. This is quite an upgrade from a Coleman plastic square back canoe. For years I have always used a deep cycle for my battery, and I have seen countless times when attaching the battery clips to the battery, a spark now then. And as many of you know, sparks and gas do not make a good combination. So in the common Aluminium boat, how many people place their battery next to their gas tank? I am thinking of placing the gas tank behind my seat, and the battery in front of my seat and diagonally across from the gas can.

I am also considering a Minn Kota battery box if I keep the battery in back, next to the gas tank. Is this still a safe option? Or can it still spark off the battery box?

BTW this is my first post on this site, and the people on here are top notch and classy. Awesome site!!!

Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 14, 2012)

You can greatly reduce the chance of having a spark by making sure there is no electrical draw when connecting and disconnecting the battery.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

First off: WELCOME: Placing anything that could cause a spark next to a fuel supply could cause problems (Boom). 

I however have run boats with the battery and fuel tank side by side for years without problems, maybe just lucky or something. I would think that in an open air environment like a boat that there would be little or no fume build up or least not enough to cause any serious problem. 

Now if you would enclose both (fuel and battery) inside a deck this is were I would recommend good ventilation and possibly a blower motor like the ones found on inboard motor boats.

One last thought, you may find that you will want either your battery or fuel cell up front just to help with weight distribution and that would take care of your concern.


----------



## Kismet (May 14, 2012)

What F4F said.

Gas is not explosive. Gas and air IS explosive.

You are wise to be cautious.

Have fun.


----------



## thegr8cody (May 14, 2012)

Alot of people do it,I have it my boat. My back compartment has the gas tank and battery. But my fuel lines are on the opposite site from the battery and vent tube runs up through the deck so there's less fumes in there. I personally am not worried but do what you feel safe with, nothin like piece of mind


----------



## DaveInGA (May 14, 2012)

One thing a lot of folks who put the battery and fuel next to each other do is to not disconnect/connect battery lines every time they run the boat. Instead, they install switches away from the battery and where they are convenient.

This way, no spark near the fuel and adding the battery back in the circuit is much more convenient. You'd have to add an onboard charger as well. This is much cheaper to do today than in years past.


----------



## earl60446 (May 14, 2012)

I certainly hope that your battery is in a plastic battery box. Using a battery (no box) in a boat as your post indicates is a safety hazard, especially a metal boat and/or metal fuel can. Most states require a battery box and rightly so.
Tim


----------



## Eddie Bait (May 14, 2012)

Yes, here in the state of Wisconsin, it is by state law that you have to have a battery box. 

Great answers so far.

What do people think of the Minn Kota battery box that retails for around $60.00? Is it worth the extra cash.


----------



## MrSimon (May 14, 2012)

I agree with everyone else .... its not the end of the world to have them close and most of us do it .... but if its easy to separate them, then better safe than sorry.


----------



## Eddie Bait (May 14, 2012)

Well, it could be the end of the world. I worked in the propane business for a few years, and I know how dangerous fuel can be. I do understand that propane is different from gasoline, but it just seems like a bad idea to have batteries next gas. I just remember how many times in my canoe I had a bad connection with the trolling motor on my battery, and I could hear that electrical cracking sound. For piece of mind I just have to put that battery in front of the bench seat. 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK-N1sRmPqw&feature=fvst[/youtube]


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

Eddie Bait said:


> Well, it could be the end of the world. I worked in the propane business for a few years, and I know how dangerous fuel can be. I do understand that propane is different from gasoline, but it just seems like a bad idea to have batteries next gas. I just remember how many times in my canoe I had a bad connection with the trolling motor on my battery, and I could hear that electrical cracking sound. For piece of mind I just have to put that battery in front of the bench seat.
> 
> [youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK-N1sRmPqw&feature=fvst[/youtube]




Like I said earlier it just might even work out better if the battery is up front with the weight. I am sure you will figure it out and you gotta love this site so many helpful people with positive input =D>


----------



## Eddie Bait (May 14, 2012)

So I put the battery next to my gas can, and I told my wife to take er for a spin. And this what happened.





I sure am going to miss that boat!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 14, 2012)

:LOL22: Funny - wait not funny - ok funny :LOL2:


----------



## JasonLester (May 14, 2012)

Eddie Bait said:


> So I put the battery next to my gas can, and I told my wife to take er for a spin. And this what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You did have insurance on the Boat right... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Eddie Bait (May 14, 2012)

O.K. Joking aside, I love my wife, and no that's not my boat.

But hey, thanks, for the insight guys. Now I gotta get this boat ready to go, there is fish to be caught!!!!


----------



## nomowork (May 14, 2012)

My tin has a battery box just behind the middle bench. I use it as a bait cutting station and it also helps balance the load in the boat.

My fiberglass boat has two batteries under a hatch, again in the middle of the boat to help with weight distribution.

Keeping the battery and gas separated is always a good idea.


----------



## moloch16 (May 15, 2012)

Eddie Bait said:


> Yes, here in the state of Wisconsin, it is by state law that you have to have a battery box.
> 
> Great answers so far.
> 
> What do people think of the Minn Kota battery box that retails for around $60.00? Is it worth the extra cash.



Yes it is worth the money. You get fuse protection built into the box, and also get cigarette lighters for plugging in accessories. You won't regret buying this box.


----------



## acabtp (May 15, 2012)

DaveInGA said:


> One thing a lot of folks who put the battery and fuel next to each other do is to not disconnect/connect battery lines every time they run the boat. Instead, they install switches away from the battery and where they are convenient.
> 
> This way, no spark near the fuel and adding the battery back in the circuit is much more convenient. You'd have to add an onboard charger as well. This is much cheaper to do today than in years past.


^^^ what he said. there are no sparks if your connections are all tight and secure.


----------



## wihil (May 16, 2012)

Maybe I'm too cheap, but $60 for a battery box is a hard swallow for me.

I see you're in WI (update your profile's location!), so I'd just head to Menards and get a battery box for 7.00, then stop by Fleet or your favorite farm store and get a battery disconnect switch for $10. I don't need the cigarette adapter, and all my other electrical have fuses inline with the power so I'm more interested in a physical disconnect when I'm not using the electronics.

YMMV


----------

